# Vestibular neuritis icd code



## sateeshtv (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi:
Can anyone tell me the diagnosis code for vestibular neuritis-388.5 or 386.12?
Thank you


----------



## vj_tiwari (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey ,

As per Wikipedia, 

Vestibular neuronitis, also called Vestibular neuritis, can be a paroxysmal, single attack of vertigo, a series of attacks, or a persistent condition that diminishes over three to six weeks. It is a type of unilateral vestibular dysfunction and may be associated with nausea, vomiting, and previous upper respiratory tract infections. It generally has no auditory symptoms, unlike labyrinthitis. Vestibular neuronitis may also be associated with eye nystagmus.

The cause is not clearly understood, and the term "neuronitis" is inaccurate because there is no evidence of inflammation. The term is usually retained due to its common usage. It appears to be caused by an imbalance of neuronal input between the left and right inner ears.

So I think 386.12 is more appropriate to use.

Hope this helps!!!

VJ


----------



## sateeshtv (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your kind advice..


----------

